# BEE - Broo Ltd



## System (2 August 2016)

Broo Ltd brews and manufactures premium Australian beer.

It is anticipated that BEE will list on the ASX during September 2016.

http://www.broo.com.au


----------



## Craton (6 September 2016)

Having bought of few slabs way back as a shareholder promotion, am watching this IPO with curiousity.
Grog's dream of keeping it all Australia plus floating Broo surely meant a compromise and conforming to the listing rules.

Stage the float?
Looking at the prospectus, too many if's and but's and loses for my liking plus, only two "broos" on offer with very mixed reviews leaves me :dunno:

Anyway, good luck to Grog's for going for it against the big boys.


----------



## Craton (18 October 2016)

What the ...?
Totally forgot about this IPO (yeah, life does get in the road...), until my share holding notice arrived in the mail yesterday.

BEE had hit a high of 61c today


----------



## greggles (27 November 2017)

After hitting lows around 18c in August, Broo Ltd has jumped around 50% today on news that it has 
entered into a Binding Agreement with Beijing Jihua Information Consultant Ltd, to exclusively market and distribute the Broo Premium Lager beer products in China for a period of 7 years.

Currently trading at 43c, up 13.5c from Friday's close.


----------



## barney (1 July 2018)

Fu


greggles said:


> After hitting lows around 18c in August, Broo Ltd has jumped around 50% today on news that it has
> entered into a Binding Agreement with Beijing Jihua Information Consultant Ltd, to exclusively market and distribute the Broo Premium Lager beer products in China for a period of 7 years.
> 
> Currently trading at 43c, up 13.5c from Friday's close.




Funny that I find you in here Greggles  …. 

Just following on from the Possible Probables and Fakers Thread ….. BEE came up on Friday as a potential candidate and its been quite interesting having a look at it ..


----------



## barney (1 July 2018)

From the CommSec website

_In Australia, the Company currently outsources the brewing of Broo Premium Lager and Australia Draught Beer to a third party contract brewer. The Company is currently focused on the production, distribution and sale of the Products in Australia. The Company has executed the China Supply Agreement and China Distribution Agreement, for the brewing, distribution and sale of Broo Premium Lager in China. _

So the lads are brewing beer and sorted a contract in China last November which saw the SP hit 47 cents

Unfortunately downhill since then, but Friday saw a 51% daily increase to 13.5 cents on *modest but increasing daily Volume.* 

There was *no immediate NEW*S to back the rise so given where there is smoke there is often someone holding a packet of matches ….. 

On the watchlist


----------



## greggles (1 July 2018)

Hi Barney, well after I posted in November last year it's been all downhill for BEE with the only real relief being Friday's move up. I'm not sure what to make of this one at the moment. When you look at the announcements there hasn't really been any bad news that justifies a share price decline like the one we've seen here. There have been delays and a lack of news flow, but in the absence of bad news you would think that perhaps BEE has found a bottom at around the 9c-10c mark?


----------



## barney (1 July 2018)

greggles said:


> Hi Barney, well after I posted in November last year it's been all downhill for BEE with the only real relief being Friday's move up. I'm not sure what to make of this one at the moment. When you look at the announcements there hasn't really been any bad news that justifies a share price decline like the one we've seen here. There have been delays and a lack of news flow, but in the absence of bad news you would think that perhaps BEE has found a bottom at around the 9c-10c mark?
> 
> View attachment 88079



Yeah Greg, even though I'm not familiar with the Stock, a lack of news is never a good thing with Specs in my experience.  Fridays bounce from the current bottom on no news should definitely be treated with caution and/or suspicion even if it goes a bit higher in the short term. 

If the bounce is justified then it should rise further this leg and we will get some news flow soon, but personally I don't buy in on the first sign of life after a sustained downturn unless there is some concrete fundamental reasons or I am accumulating for a longer term punt. (Probably go to 20 cents this week now lol) ...  Cheers.


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (19 December 2018)

What goes down occasionally comes up.

A brewer with a mighty fine drop. 

gg


----------



## barney (20 December 2018)

Garpal Gumnut said:


> What goes down occasionally comes up.
> 
> A brewer with a mighty fine drop.
> 
> gg




At least there is some Volume around these lows GG ….. Start of the Accumulation phase perhaps?

Although, they don't have a lot of available Cash left it seems.


----------



## greggles (18 February 2019)

BEE up a huge 47.7% to 6.5c today with an intraday high of 7.1c. There is no obvious catalyst for the share price increase and the company confirmed as much in their reply to the ASX Price Query which was released today.

I read elsewhere that their new brewery is almost finished so perhaps that has something to do with it?


----------



## barney (18 February 2019)

greggles said:


> I read elsewhere that their new brewery is almost finished so perhaps that has something to do with it?




Up almost 50% on just under $100K of trading …. Given the lack of supply, another $100K would see it back in the teens

I assume we will get an announcement soon regarding their current funding arrangements given they are trading negatively at present.  The current push looks orchestrated but that is nothing unusual ….. Couple of good announcements, then a Cap Raise perhaps?  Be interesting to see if/how much it gets sold off tomorrow.  Substantially up again would make the Company's "please explain" look a bit shaky.


----------



## tech/a (18 February 2019)

BEE very very careful trying to apply VSA principals to thinly traded stock.
There is however some interesting longer timeframe chart info.
Ill post up toningth if I get a chance.


----------



## barney (8 November 2019)

barney said:


> I assume we will get an announcement soon regarding their current funding arrangements given they are trading negatively at present.
> 
> The current push looks orchestrated  …..  Cap Raise perhaps?
> 
> Be interesting to see if/how much it gets sold off tomorrow.




8 months later and the SP did immediately get sold off last Feb as expected ..

But no Cap Raise eventuated.

Unfortunately these guys are* Very* low on cash.

With the price rising out of nothing, we are either seeing another "orchestration"  prior to a Cap Raise.

Or (hopefully for the Co.) … their Queensland wholesale network agreement is starting to produce Income and they will soon announce cash flow to boost their bottom line.

Certainly sailing close to the wind at the moment


----------



## greggles (8 November 2019)

barney said:


> Unfortunately these guys are* Very* low on cash.




$55,000 in the bank and nothing in the last quarterly that makes me think they are even close to being able to operate profitably. There appear to be two choices from here:

1. Capital raise
2. Start dipping into that $1.845 million loan facility to keep the lights on

Both are undesirable in current circumstances IMO. I have a very bad feeling about BEE. A turnaround from here is going to be very, very difficult.


----------

